# Siren??



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

BradT mentioned something about getting a siren mounted on his truck. What kind of siren, and what does it sound like. Would a coyote actually run up to your pickup? Also why do some guys quit hunting yotes at this time of the season? Also has anyone seen any fox lately?? I would like to see a fox and I think I have an idea where a den would be, from sitting in my treestand for hours sometimes I see a fox run through my trees. Any tips for calling a fox?? Nobody really mentions the fox on this site. So many questions.....Have a good day


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

the main reason for a siren is for locating coyotes at night for a spot to hunt the next day, is the reason i am pretty sure. we stop shooting coyotes this time of year beacuse the breeding is pretty much done with and we have to save some seed for this following season, most of the females have been bread already and have little pups on the way, why shoot a bred female?? there would be around 7-12 dogs less for next year to shoot... there are fox around, we like to see them, they are making their comback after the mange hit them hard. I have seen around 15-20 throughout the year, and only shoot them if they mange. it sucks when a nice mature fox comes into the call, and you have your mind set that you will only shoot if it has mange.. around my part of the state anyways, eastern ND.... well Brad T please fill in if i missed anything...

thank you, hope this helps

Matt


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Your canids prime early and are actually at their best around December, from then on the fur slowly declines in quality. They rub, starting on the flanks of the hind legs and slowly progresses forward.

Your coyotes harvested now will be of very low quality!


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

thank you for stepping in trapper, i forgot to mention that also in my post last night.

Matt


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Goose bandit is right
I'm not actually calling coyote with the siren i'm just using it to locate. The reason i myself won't hunt past march 15th unless there is an extreme depredation problem somewhere is for ethical reasons. I don't want to accidently gut shoot a female right now and see what comes with that if she has been bred. I also won't because later on in the year you can call the parents in pretty easy but if you shoot them the litter will suffer for days before surcumbing to starvation and dehydration. That is not something i need on my concience. the reason of leaving some for seed is also true. And the furs not being prime is and additive.
sorry about rambling i just get heated up about the subject.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Yeah I know where you are coming from, let them pups grow and get them next year. I guess its like having a deer season when they are just having fawns. So when would you be back out again hunting the coyotes? you would think by Late july...august, or what? In the summer I have no time to hunt the coyotes with my summer job. But it would be great if you guys would stick around the forum....just to talk about whatever..answer my questions!! This is my first year hunting coyotes with a call. I found it addicting when you are out calling at night and they are yelping...or just the first time I called that fat boy in! Let me tell ya I am anxious for the next season!!! Maybe I will have more gear and knowledge! Thanx for your time guys


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

Brad,
could you tell if a yote was a male or a female if it came in by itself? i know that usually you can tell the sex of a yote if there is a male and a female together, but if they are by themselves i would think that there is no way to ever be 100% sure. i suppose that if someone that didn't really care about the fur and just wanted to hunt some more, they could go out with the mind set that you will only squeeze the trigger if you are positive that it was a male...just a thought. feed me back with yours :beer:

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

If i can get them to howl there is a good chance i can tell and watching how they mark their territory on the way in is a real good way to tell. Other than that no i can't tell until i walk up to them and look between the legs. 
If you went out and just shot males your still going to have a mother and pups waiting in the den for food.

Wigglesworth. I start hunting again on October 1st or the weekend that is the closest to that. I usually set that i will hunt opening duck and goose hunting. But now it has gotten so early that last year the pelts were still pretty thin.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i see...i don't hunt this late either. i like the idea that the seeds have been planted and there will be more to hunt next year if we leave them alone. i was just curious. i guess i didn't realize that the mother and pups depend on the father also. do you know how long the pups hang out in the den until they go out on their own? or how long they depend on parents for food? feed me back

kase


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't know those answers for sure but i know that dispersal usually starts in september or late august. I'm not sure when the pups are coming out of the den for the first time. They depend of the parents for food and training on how to get food up until Dispersal Time.


----------

